# Loose Tooth at 5!?



## oOKayOo

Is this too early? My daughter has only just tured 5 and her front tooth is wobbling and about to pop out .. i thought this started at 6 - 7 years old? Do i go and see anyone? Is this ok?


----------



## Dinoslass

Don't worry, this is quite okay.
Some children are earlier than others. My son started at 5 too, as did I. I even think it is quite a normal age.


----------



## oOKayOo

Thanks :) I was worried more so because i'd never heard of anyone so young and didnt know if it was more then a wobbly tooth, like something wrong with her gums/teeth. 

Ive googled it and it seems some can get it early , so its put my mind at rest :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I lost my first tooth at 5, it was wobbly and i was eating a fruitella :haha:, pretty sure its ok some loose earlier than other x


----------



## Elli21

My little girl has just been to the dentist, and she turned 5 in June, the dentist picked up on that 3 of her teeth were starting to wobble...so its quite normal :)
But i hope Leigha doesnt lose them all that the same time! :wacko:


----------



## Cariad_bach

My eldest lost teeth early, she loved it because she felt more 'grown up' than her class mates! :hugs: xx


----------



## Weeplin

Aimee has spent the last year without 2 front teeth..just coming in time for Christmas. So far she has lost the 4 top front ones and 2 bottom ones. 

I keep telling her to stop kissing boys but evidently she just can't. Going to be a handful as a teen that one.


----------



## Trying4ababy

I was around 5 when I lost my first tooth...by the age of 6 I had lost 3 or 4


----------



## Phantom

I was 5 in kindergarten when I lost my first tooth and I swallowed it. :haha:


----------



## leeanne

It's an average age and not abnormal. My daughter started losing a few teeth then. Jayden started at 6.

:hugs:


----------



## morri

Earlier is normal and later too. I knew a boy who was 9/10 years old still had his full set of baby teeth (but he was a small boy too)


----------



## Amy_T

My daughter lost 2 teeth when she was 4 so hadn't started school yet. No more have become loose but I was the same as you and very worried at first. Asked the dentist and she said it's fine and that it's especially normal if they got their teeth early as babies. x


----------



## N1kki

dont worry at all my son didnt lose some teeth till last year,alot the kids in his class were losing them at 5 also but he werent bothered,just make sure you make it clear that brushing is important twice a day and if they do get a wobbley try not to pull it out!then of course theres the mention of the tooth fairy also :)


----------



## smelly07

my daughter is 5 and so far her two bottom teeth have fallen out, she also has cut all 4 back molars when she was 4 1/2-5 which the dentist said was very early. x she loved it she felt grown up and said 'mummy i look like a year 2 girl now dont i' (with a big gappy smile on her face)


----------



## Annunakian

Has anyone heard of dentists pulling baby teeth so "the adult teeth grow in straight"? I have never heard of this but a friend of mine said something about it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## morri

I have heard some üparents do it, but only because it was less painfull? no idea. wouldnt recommend it..


----------



## hopeandpray

I had one baby tooth pulled because it was loose for ages and wouldn't fall out. I was complaining about it and dentist said he'd 'give it a little wiggle' he extracted it and charged us about &#8364;100! mum wasn't pleased :rofl: bit of a money spinner I think


----------



## cuteboots

Dylan had to have his first 2 baby teeth removed at 7 because his adult teeth were pushing through, the dentist was worried they'd grow behind his baby teeth, which Id never heard of. He said that sometimes its better for them to come out earlier as the later they come out the more chances of having problem like adult teeth pushing through.


----------



## Annunakian

cuteboots said:


> Dylan had to have his first 2 baby teeth removed at 7 because his adult teeth were pushing through, the dentist was worried they'd grow behind his baby teeth, which Id never heard of. He said that sometimes its better for them to come out earlier as the later they come out the more chances of having problem like adult teeth pushing through.

That's what my friend was saying, I guess his adult teeth are coming through and his baby teeth aren't going anywhere anytime soon. My son is 6, I sure hope his starting falling out soon so I don't have to put him through extractions, I've been told it doesn't hurt with the baby teeth?


----------



## cuteboots

He was pretty sick, but it was more to do with being knocked out and blood going down his throat, tbh its about 4/5 years ago so I can't actually remember if he was in pain, but I know he was back in school the next day.


----------

